# First NE Bowl



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey this is the bowl I told you the story about. The picture looks too dark but it looks real good as far as the finish goes. Couple coats of amber shellac and at least 10 coats of poly.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch, I are not a turner. What does the "NE" stand for? Beautiful bowl tho.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Mitch that's a beauty, good looking bowl. Dave, NE refers to Natrual Edge  You start with a section of the log with the bark on it and it's in how your orient the log on the lathe and when your done turning it if done right you have a thin edge of the bark left.

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Corey. I thought it might mean "Nice Example" LOL.


----------

